# Software Media Player for projection of Presentation/Show?



## mkhitrov (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi,
Do you know any reasonable Software Media player which allows to send PURE video to SECOND monitor/projector without any Windows toolbars, messages etc.?
I want to use primary monitor for control and stream video to projector which is connected to computer as a second monitor. All known to me media players overlay transport control buttons (Play, Stop etc.), status bar etc. and to the second monitor if I touch keyboard/mouse. Actually, I need a mode similar to MS Power Point "Display Slide Show on: Second Monitor" when second monitor reproduce full size show, no control status info and primary monitor shows control buttons etc. (Menu: SlideShow/SetUp Show/Multiple Monitor..) 
It should be very common task but I can't find a player with this function so far. Please advice. Thank you!


----------



## jstroming (Jun 12, 2010)

Probably not as easy as what you're looking for, but-

If you have a lot of time on your hands, take a look at VVVV. This software truly is amazing, and it's free. It is BY NO MEANS intuitive, you will need to read the help manual at least once HAHA. Hell I'm a video guy and it took me weeks to figure out just the basics. But what it can accomplish is absolutely amazing in the right hands.

As far as your video output, to get any decent quality video you will need a decoder card. I own MPEG2 multi-channel decoder cards from Vela Research...fun stuff, but pricey.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nero Showtime Essentials will do this. But if you don't have it already, it seems that it has changed in Nero 10 and according to the forums, it isn't the same and won't work for you. So you will definitely need a legacy copy of 9 or older.

I'm pretty sure that there are others as well, this is just what I had been using (I have Nero 7).


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 12, 2010)

It might be overkill for what you want to do, but we did a production of "The Adding Machine" a few years ago using Isadora. One of my high school students was able to really make it dance.


----------



## NickVon (Jun 13, 2010)

Steerpike said:


> It might be overkill for what you want to do, but we did a production of "The Adding Machine" a few years ago using Isadora. One of my high school students was able to really make it dance.




mkhitrov said:


> Hi,
> Do you know any reasonable Software Media player which allows to send PURE video to SECOND monitor/projector without any Windows toolbars, messages etc.?
> I want to use primary monitor for control and stream video to projector which is connected to computer as a second monitor. All known to me media players overlay transport control buttons (Play, Stop etc.), status bar etc. and to the second monitor if I touch keyboard/mouse. Actually, I need a mode similar to MS Power Point "Display Slide Show on: Second Monitor" when second monitor reproduce full size show, no control status info and primary monitor shows control buttons etc. (Menu: SlideShow/SetUp Show/Multiple Monitor..)
> It should be very common task but I can't find a player with this function so far. Please advice. Thank you!



Check out ScreenMonkey.

I've used to for some small video clips, (it can do PowerPoint Files too. though you loose some flexibility in running them using Screenmonkey. You can run audio, flash animations, display webpages, plain images, etc. It doesn't work with multiple outputs other then a primary monitor and a solo secondary dispaly. But i think this might be the program you are looking for. 

PS it's free, Screen Monkey - Show and Presentation Control Software


----------



## mkhitrov (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you! ScreenMonkey does the job - interface little bit strange but couldn't expect more from free software! BTW: Current version supports SECOND monitor.
Thanks again!


----------

